
Show HN: Q-Flavored JavaScript Preprocessor - tlack
https://github.com/tlack/jsq
======
DrWest
> I am distrustful of the newer JS standards and this lets me avoid learning
> (parts of) them for as long as possible.

The mother of all invention.

~~~
tlack
I've been burned! Plus the harmony stuff never works in the browser you'd
least expect..

